# AS400 OS and Serial Number



## fvlmasl2 (Apr 3, 2003)

How do i find this information out about our as400?

Thanks 
-fvlmasl2


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Go to IBM and you will find everything you ever wanted to know about it. If there was ever an IBM maintenance contract on it they can also tell you any historical info.


----------

